# Prośba o sprawdzenie

## DaVidoSS

Witajcie. 

Mam Gentoo od dwóch dni.

Moim celem było zrobienie szybkiego systemu.

Podczas instalacji przeczytałem chyba wszystkie poradniki dostępne w internecie.

Niestety większość jest przeterminowana i informacje w nich są rozbieżne dla tego samego tematu.

Chciałbym Was prosić o dwie sprawy.

1. Sprawdzenie poprawności make.conf 

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -msse3 -msse4a -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${FFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage/

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache "

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl en de"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev v4l vesa vga"

#CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

CAMERS="*"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

USE="sse2 sse3 mmx 3dnow java X scanner vdpau unicode alsa xvmc audio dbus kde mp3 consolekit dbus policykit udev multilib nvidia opengl phono$

                                a52 aac acpi branding cairo cdr dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gif gpm gtk hal jpeg lcms

                                ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng mp4 mpeg ogg pango pdf png ppds qt3support sdl spell startup-notification svg

                                tiff truetype vorbis ffmpeg unicode usb xcb x264 xml xulrunner xv xvid ocr rar"

```

2. Sprawdzenie poprawności konfiguracji jądra:

http://wklej.org/id/662730/

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

```

```

/proc/asound/cards

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xf7ff4000 irq 16

```

----------

## dy2io

Jak dla mnie trochę dużo flag USE w make.conf lepszym rozwiązaniem jest przy instalowanie odpowiednich pakietów dopisanie wymaganych flag USE do /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## Garrappachc

Flagi są ok.

Make.conf generalnei jest dobry, natomiast jajka nie sprawdzałem. Osobiście, postawiłbym system na ~amd64 - od kilku lat już tak mam i jeszcze nigdy nie miałem problemów  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Flagi są ok.
> 
> Make.conf generalnei jest dobry, natomiast jajka nie sprawdzałem. Osobiście, postawiłbym system na ~amd64 - od kilku lat już tak mam i jeszcze nigdy nie miałem problemów 

 

Ja ostatnio mam Gentoo Hardened -x86 - całkiem ładną wiązkę overlayi, i sporo odmaskowanych rzeczy, czy choćby kompilowanych z svn/git.

Jednak ~amd64 nie polecam początkującym, choć często nie ma z takim systemem problemów, to czasami mogą wystąpić.

A to, że u jednego usera (który zna system jak własną kieszeń) wszystko działa, bynajmniej nie gwarantuje, że zawsze i u wszystkich będzie działało tak samo dobrze.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Zwłaszcza w Gentoo, gdzie kompilacja tej samej paczki na 2 różnych komputerach o tej samej konfiguracji sprzętowej może dać różny wynik. 

Choć z drugiej strony w Debianie też, np Sid  u niektórych (zaswansowanych użyszkodników) chodzi bez kłopotu, a u początkujacych nieraz potrafi się wysypać do góry kopytami  :Wink: 

Dlatego na początek radziłbym amd64, a jak czasami trzeba coś świeżego - odmaskować, dać ~ na poszczególne paczki.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Flagi są ok.
> 
> Make.conf generalnei jest dobry, natomiast jajka nie sprawdzałem. Osobiście, postawiłbym system na ~amd64 - od kilku lat już tak mam i jeszcze nigdy nie miałem problemów  
> 
> Ja ostatnio mam Gentoo Hardened -x86 - całkiem ładną wiązkę overlayi, i sporo odmaskowanych rzeczy, czy choćby kompilowanych z svn/git.
> ...

 

Jakos ciezko mi sie z tym zgodzic.

1) Stabilne pakiety sa dosyc stare

2) Odmaskowywanie poszczegolnych pakietow dla galezi ~ moze wiazac sie z dodatkowymi trudnosciami z opanowaniem zaleznosci co dla poczatkujacego przyjemnym doznaniem nie bedzie. Szczegolnie kiedy okaze sie ze nowy pakiet ~ (odmaskowany) wymaga czegos jeszcze innego co mamy stabilne itp...

3) Uzywajac ~amd64 zdarzaja sie zmiany w konfigach i drobne problemy, jak np przy aktualizacji Xorga przestawaly dzialac urzadzenia wejscia - ale jest to nowosc, wiecej osob o tym mowi na forum. A uzywajac stabilnej galezi tez przez to przejdziemy, tylko kiedy? Za rok? Jak juz kazdy o tym zapomni? Wtedy trzeba sie dopiero naszukac na forum aby cos znalezc.

Do Gentoo trzeba sie poprostu przyzwyczaic, kazdy przez to przechodzil, ale instalowanie amd64 zamiast ~amd64 wg mnie dobrym wyjsciem wcale nie jest. Ktos tego w ogole jeszcze uzywa?   :Cool: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Może to wina wersji hardened, ale ja mogę pół systemu mieć choćby z gita, ale toolchain wolę stabilny, choć zaczynałem na testowym.

Poza tym stare pakiety? nie widzę jakiś strasznych obsuwów, choć jest jakaś liczba programów, które są tylko w ~arch.

Jak chcesz stare pakiety - zajrzyj do Debiana Squeeze albo Red Hata.

A autounmask write w portage - u mnie nawet działa.

Poza tym ~arch - radziłbym odbębnić kilka miechów na stable, żeby poznać podstawy administrowania systemem i zapoznać się trochę z dokumentacją, zamiast od razu zaczynać z czymś, co nie jest dokładnie przetestowane, a potem z każdą banalą  bzdurą (w typie  np poblokowały się ebuildy np do qt)  latać na forum.

Choć być może przesadzam, ale uważam, że to hasło:

 *Quote:*   

> Mam Gentoo od dwóch dni.

 

zabrzmiało groźnie   :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Belliash

Ja Gentoo posadzilem gdzies w listopadzie 2004r z galezi ~x86 od razu. I o dziwo nie mialem wiekszych problemow az do dzis nie liczac pewnego epizodu gdzie kombinowalem troche z optymalizacja. Tutaj flagi sa lagodne, tylko te 2 linijki bym wywalil:

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${FFLAGS}"

to chyba do Forthrana jak sie nie myle...

----------

## DaVidoSS

Dziękuje za porady.

Okazuje się ze muszę zrobić migracja na Baselayout-2 i OpenRC. 

Jakim cudem używając najnowszego portage i stage 3 mam przestarzałą konfigurację systemu?

Macie jakiś skrypt lub program który robi taka migracje lub wiecie jak to się robi?

----------

## Pryka

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## Belliash

Pytanie do autora: Dziala Ci ta dzwiekowka ATI?  :Smile: 

----------

